# shein



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

qualcuno ha mai comprato le scarpe su shein? come sono?


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Io No, ma ho alcune colleghe che comprano di tutto da questo marchio.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Io No, ma ho alcune colleghe che comprano di tutto da questo marchio.


ma anche le scarpe? si trovano bene?


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma anche le scarpe? si trovano bene?


Una comprò dei sandali e le pantofole (quelle mordibose), e mi disse di si. 
Però non so, che scarpe volevi?


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Una comprò dei sandali e le pantofole (quelle mordibose), e mi disse di si.
> Però non so, che scarpe volevi?


ho visto un paio di stivali che mi piacciono, ma con le scarpe ho sempre riserve, preferisco provarle prima, vero che c'è possibilità di reso ma non ho molta voglia di perderci tempo...


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ho visto un paio di stivali che mi piacciono, ma con le scarpe ho sempre riserve, preferisco provarle prima, vero che c'è possibilità di reso ma non ho molta voglia di perderci tempo...


Se c'è possibilità di reso non lo so, alla fine su shein le cose costano pochissimo. Quindi non so se ne vale la pena.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Mia figlia compera ci compera il mondo...anche scarpe ..
Ne ha prese 2 paia questa estate... onestamente non sono per nulla male.
Funzionano benissimo i resi...
In una occasione non hanno voluto nemmeno la merce indietro e le hanno rimborsato cmq l importo...


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Se c'è possibilità di reso non lo so, alla fine su shein le cose costano pochissimo. Quindi non so se ne vale la pena.


il pochissimo dipende, ci sono scarpe da 10€ ma anche da 200€


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mia figlia compera ci compera il mondo...anche scarpe ..
> Ne ha prese 2 paia questa estate... onestamente non sono per nulla male.
> Funzionano benissimo i resi...
> In una occasione non hanno voluto nemmeno la merce indietro e le hanno rimborsato cmq l importo...


ah se mi dici così ci sta che ne approfitti, ero un po' indecisa perchè se le scarpe non sono comode non resisto
però se non ci sono problemi per i resi ci penso seriamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> qualcuno ha mai comprato le scarpe su shein? come sono?


non ho mai  comprato, dopo aver visto un servizio sullo stato disumano in cui vivono le lavoratrici che producono per shein ho frafforzato l'idea.

Poi ognuno fa come meglio crede. Non compro neanche da Primark


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ho mai  comprato, dopo aver visto un servizio sullo stato disumano in cui vivono le lavoratrici che producono per shein ho frafforzato l'idea.
> 
> Poi ognuno fa come meglio crede. Non compro neanche da Primark


ai piedi ho un paio di nike, non avrei dovuto comprare neanche quelle...


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ai piedi ho un paio di nike, non avrei dovuto comprare neanche quelle...


nike in teoria produce in Cina come molti altri garantendo un certo tipo riguardo al lavoratore . Sempre in teoria controllano gli stabilimenti .
Shein è molto peggio. Se una maglietta costa 3 euro a chi lavora viene riconosciuto un centesimo. La differenza è molta.
Ho visto i tessuti sono  sintetici e di pessima qualità, potrebbero essere prodotti anche con sostanze nocive. A così basso prezzo e senza garanzia di un intermediario ti rifilano anche prodotti tossici


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nike in teoria produce in Cina come molti altri garantendo un certo tipo riguardo al lavoratore . Sempre in teoria controllano gli stabilimenti .
> Shein è molto peggio. Se una maglietta costa 3 euro a chi lavora viene riconosciuto un centesimo. La differenza è molta.
> Ho visto i tessuti sono  sintetici e di pessima qualità, potrebbero essere prodotti anche con sostanze nocive. A così basso prezzo e senza garanzia di un intermediario ti rifilano anche prodotti tossici


io ho dato un'occhiata e hanno tutte le fasce di prezzo, presumo quindi che quando paghi un maglione 50€ la qualità non sia quella del maglione da 10€
poi dei presunti controlli io mi fido pochissimo da quando ho visto lavorare le ditte che sulla carta sono italianissime, poi entri dentro e ci sono cinesi ammassati l'uno sopra l'altro che lavorano e vivono in maniera terrificante e che rendono anche metà stipendio al grande capo


----------



## Lostris (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nike in teoria produce in Cina come molti altri garantendo un certo tipo riguardo al lavoratore . Sempre in teoria controllano gli stabilimenti .
> Shein è molto peggio. Se una maglietta costa 3 euro a chi lavora viene riconosciuto un centesimo. La differenza è molta.
> Ho visto i tessuti sono  sintetici e di pessima qualità, potrebbero essere prodotti anche con sostanze nocive. A così basso prezzo e senza garanzia di un intermediario ti rifilano anche prodotti tossici


Io evito di comprare da quando è uscita l’inchiesta shock, violano addirittura le leggi cinesi.

Il tema è soprattutto etico, ma se non bastasse in termini qualitativi il livello è basso e non controllato.

Tempo fa hanno avvisato gli utenti che avevano comprato diversi prodotti per bambini della presenza di sostanze tossiche, “richiamando” i capi.


----------



## Lostris (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho dato un'occhiata e hanno tutte le fasce di prezzo, presumo quindi che quando paghi un maglione 50€ la qualità non sia quella del maglione da 10€
> poi dei presunti controlli io mi fido pochissimo da quando ho visto lavorare le ditte che sulla carta sono italianissime, poi entri dentro e ci sono cinesi ammassati l'uno sopra l'altro che lavorano e vivono in maniera terrificante e che rendono anche metà stipendio al grande capo


Ci sono certificazioni Europee che vengono rilasciate dagli Enti preposti e che tutti possono controllare, anche e soprattutto sulle produzione all’estero.

Lavoro nel settore e le certificazioni sulla filiera produttiva, sui materiali, sugli stabilimenti ecc se si vogliono guardare, sono affidabili.

La possibilità di verificare quello che si compra c’è, poi che non ci sia interesse è un altro discorso.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ci sono certificazioni Europee che vengono rilasciate dagli Enti preposti e che tutti possono controllare, anche e soprattutto sulle produzione all’estero.
> 
> Lavoro nel settore e le certificazioni sulla filiera produttiva, sui materiali, sugli stabilimenti ecc se si vogliono guardare, sono affidabili.
> 
> La possibilità di verificare quello che si compra c’è, poi che non ci sia interesse è un altro discorso.


io ti dico quello che ho visto in quelle aziende
che lavorano per grandi firme, tra l'altro


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2022)

Mai comprato, a volte navigando mi si è aperto anche quel sito, ed in effetti nelle foto vedi capi, tagli e tessuti che ormai è un parto trovare... però: solo in foto. Ho provato a guardare delle foto che vedo inseriscono nelle recensioni, tutt’altra cosa dalla foto di vendita.
Non so se era quel sito ma non molto tempo fa, in un sito come tessuto era indicato "orsetto".
Se vedi tagli di stivali, scarpe, fighissimi, che qui in Italia non trovi... ecco... che li fanno in Cina a pochi euro? Però capisco che si possa essere tentati.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Beh acquistano soprattutto ragazzine che avendo un budget risicato vogliono cmq un sacco di vestitini...
Mia figlia li indossa e sta benissimo...ma addosso a lei starebbe bene anche un sacco della pattumiera con un foro per la testa e 2 per le braccia...
Non avendo un reddito fisso e volendo avere un super guardaroba si devono fare spesso dei compromessi non "etici"...
Ma anche io col mio stipendio non è che posso andare per negozi "seri"...
Si fanno delle scelte...
Se scegliere tra pagare l istruzione dei miei figli e un bel maglione fatto nel rispetto delle normative ...scelgo l istruzione...
Non tutti hanno stupendi alti...
E onestamente dietro casa mia lavorano in condizioni pietose dei cinesi per un noto calzaturificio....
Quindi...non solo shein produce a costo zero...
Pensateci quando acquistate le scarpe di qualche nome famoso!


----------



## Koala (14 Dicembre 2022)

Anche i lavoratori di Zara lavorano nelle stesse condizioni dei lavoratori di Shein, e producono esattamente le stesse cose… mia figlia era in fissa con una borsetta Zara, 30€… trovata uguale su Shein a 10€… 

per quanto riguarda la domanda di Omicron, posso dirti che ho comprato qualche volta dei sandali, uno si è rotto in tempo 0 e un altro dopo 2 anni è ancora in vita… ma questo può succedere con qualsiasi scarpa comprata in qualsiasi negozio


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho dato un'occhiata e hanno tutte le fasce di prezzo, presumo quindi che quando paghi un maglione 50€ la qualità non sia quella del maglione da 10€
> poi dei presunti controlli io mi fido pochissimo da quando ho visto lavorare le ditte che sulla carta sono italianissime, poi entri dentro e ci sono cinesi ammassati l'uno sopra l'altro che lavorano e vivono in maniera terrificante e che rendono anche metà stipendio al grande capo


Se qui riescono a fare cose terrificanti, immaginati in Cina. 
Il prezzo più alto non necessariamente è garanzia di un prodotto migliore. 
Ma un estetica migliore. 
Tutto è prodotto in Cina  ma preferisco la presenza di una filiera europea di controllo che si prende le responsabilità. 
Poi è una scelta etica la mia, non necessariamente condivisa


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io evito di comprare da quando è uscita l’inchiesta shock, violano addirittura le leggi cinesi.
> 
> Il tema è soprattutto etico, ma se non bastasse in termini qualitativi il livello è basso e non controllato.
> 
> Tempo fa hanno avvisato gli utenti che avevano comprato diversi prodotti per bambini della presenza di sostanze tossiche, “richiamando” i capi.


Se hanno richiamato era ben grave


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se qui riescono a fare cose terrificanti, immaginati in Cina.
> Il prezzo più alto non necessariamente è garanzia di un prodotto migliore.
> Ma un estetica migliore.
> Tutto è prodotto in Cina  ma preferisco la presenza di una filiera europea di controllo che si prende le responsabilità.
> Poi è una scelta etica la mia, non necessariamente condivisa


E io ti ripeto che i controlli lasciano il tempo che trovano, io ho visto aziende (e le ho viste non me l’hanno raccontato), che lavorano per grandi firme e lavorano veramente in condizioni pietose 
Poi le aziende famose vanno anche a controllare e stranamente Quando vanno a controllare è sempre tutto perfetto


----------



## Reginatriste72 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Io compro su shein da poco e mi sono trovata bene più che altro cose per la casa, cancelleria, calze e intimo.  Le scarpe le ho appena prese, non so ancora dirti, ma per quello che costano anche se durano una stagione e’ comunque un’affare.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh acquistano soprattutto ragazzine che avendo un budget risicato vogliono cmq un sacco di vestitini...
> Mia figlia li indossa e sta benissimo...ma addosso a lei starebbe bene anche un sacco della pattumiera con un foro per la testa e 2 per le braccia...
> Non avendo un reddito fisso e volendo avere un super guardaroba si devono fare spesso dei compromessi non "etici"...
> Ma anche io col mio stipendio non è che posso andare per negozi "seri"...
> ...


Esattamente


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Anche i lavoratori di Zara lavorano nelle stesse condizioni dei lavoratori di Shein, e producono esattamente le stesse cose… mia figlia era in fissa con una borsetta Zara, 30€… trovata uguale su Shein a 10€…
> 
> per quanto riguarda la domanda di Omicron, posso dirti che ho comprato qualche volta dei sandali, uno si è rotto in tempo 0 e un altro dopo 2 anni è ancora in vita… ma questo può succedere con qualsiasi scarpa comprata in qualsiasi negozio


Ma infatti criticano anche zara e h&m
Quando un po’ tutti lavorano così 
Se si vuole essere davvero etici si dovrebbe comprare solo dall’artigiano


----------



## Venice30 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Se si deve parlare di sfruttamento, le distinzioni tra marchi, con una grande catena di distribuzione, non andrebbe fatta. Secondo me.
Ho i miei dubbi che i lavoratori di Dior/dolce e gabbana siano trattati meglio di quelli di zara e shein.
Shein ha avuto un grande successo per i prezzi molto ma molto bassi, lo sfruttamento c'è eccome, come c'è anche da Elisabetta franchi, ma ovviamente la qualità è completamente diversa.
Non tutti si  possono e/o vogliono spendere 500 euro per un maglione, è comprensibile, si fanno scelte dettate dal quello che è l'andamento economico della famiglia, così sul cibo.
Se vai a fare la spesa da NaturaSi o SempreBio, 20 euro ti compri tre cose.
È facile parlare di qualità, natura, cibo biologico sostenibilità quando si hanno i soldi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh acquistano soprattutto ragazzine che avendo un budget risicato vogliono cmq un sacco di vestitini...
> Mia figlia li indossa e sta benissimo...ma addosso a lei starebbe bene anche un sacco della pattumiera con un foro per la testa e 2 per le braccia...
> Non avendo un reddito fisso e volendo avere un super guardaroba si devono fare spesso dei compromessi non "etici"...
> Ma anche io col mio stipendio non è che posso andare per negozi "seri"...
> ...


Quello è un discorso di lucro, note marche che speculano . E la gente compra pur di avere il logo in evidenza. 
Il problema è che nessuno più in Italia produce, per forza si deve acquistare quello che il mercato offre. 
Però se per primo acquistiamo oggetti che hanno dietro lavoro mal pagato  , Cadremo nel vortice dei conttratti mal retribuiti che imperversano. 
Diciamo che la mentalità è tanto per apparire è su questo si muove un industria Usa e getta  con relativi problemi di sfruttamento


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quello è un discorso di lucro, note marche che speculano . E la gente compra pur di avere il logo in evidenza.
> Il problema è che nessuno più in Italia produce, per forza si deve acquistare quello che il mercato offre.
> Però se per primo acquistiamo oggetti che hanno dietro lavoro mal pagato  , Cadremo nel vortice dei conttratti mal retribuiti che imperversano.
> Diciamo che la mentalità è tanto per apparire è su questo si muove un industria Usa e getta  con relativi problemi di sfruttamento


i lavori sottopagati ormai riguardano tutti i settori...hai presente quanto pagano in alcuni garden nella ns zona? 1.50 euro all'ora...
una mia amica ha fatto mezza giornata li..poi quanto ha sentito la retribuzione è tornata a casa...e avrebbe dovuto pagare se avesse danneggiato qualche prodotto...


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quello è un discorso di lucro, note marche che speculano . E la gente compra pur di avere il logo in evidenza.
> Il problema è che nessuno più in Italia produce, per forza si deve acquistare quello che il mercato offre.
> Però se per primo acquistiamo oggetti che hanno dietro lavoro mal pagato  , Cadremo nel vortice dei conttratti mal retribuiti che imperversano.
> Diciamo che la mentalità è tanto per apparire è su questo si muove un industria Usa e getta  con relativi problemi di sfruttamento


che non produce nessuno non è vero, ho amiche che lavorano in ditte di confezioni, solo che seguendo le regole non sei competitivo, pensa che costa meno mandare a tagliare la stoffa in romania che avere degli operai che ti lavorano in italia e anche loro lavorano per le grandi firme, la cosa "buffa" è che quelli che stanno più attenti ai dettagli e alla qualità sono proprio i cinesi, contestano l'impossibile


----------



## patroclo (14 Dicembre 2022)

https://www.instagram.com/reel/ClgzyEfONHw/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

Per chi ha instagram qui c'è un accenno di buoni motivi per non comprare lì


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che non produce nessuno non è vero, ho amiche che lavorano in ditte di confezioni, solo che seguendo le regole non sei competitivo, pensa che costa meno mandare a tagliare la stoffa in romania che avere degli operai che ti lavorano in italia e anche loro lavorano per le grandi firme, la cosa "buffa" è che quelli che stanno più attenti ai dettagli e alla qualità sono proprio i cinesi, contestano l'impossibile


Diciamo che sarebbero competitivi, se non volessero mantenere certi margini di guadagno.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che sarebbero competitivi, se non volessero mantenere certi margini di guadagno.


di questi tempi quando non chiudi sei contento, quali guadagni?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> di questi tempi quando non chiudi sei contento, quali guadagni?


Sì, sì.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì, sì.


nel primo trimestre 2022 (quindi poi ce ne sono stati altri 2), hanno chiuso più di 100.000 imprese, se ci fossero tutti questi utili dubito che chiuderebbero


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> nel primo trimestre 2022 (quindi poi ce ne sono stati altri 2), hanno chiuso più di 100.000 imprese, se ci fossero tutti questi utili dubito che chiuderebbero


Non mi sembra il caso di andare a fare verifiche di dati, tipo talk show.
Non dubito che ci sia chi trovi più conveniente chiudere (qui e aprire altrove) o che ci sia chi non ce la fa, perché ha sbagliato piano di impresa e si è collocato in un livello in cui non poteva reggere la concorrenza, ma c’è pure chi apre e chiude perché così aveva previsto.
Ma non penso proprio che in un settore medio o medio alto, non si possa pagare la manodopera.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sembra il caso di andare a fare verifiche di dati, tipo talk show.
> Non dubito che ci sia chi trovi più conveniente chiudere (qui e aprire altrove) o che ci sia chi non ce la fa, perché ha sbagliato piano di impresa e si è collocato in un livello in cui non poteva reggere la concorrenza, ma c’è pure chi apre e chiude perché così aveva previsto.
> Ma non penso proprio che in un settore medio o medio alto, non si possa pagare la manodopera.


e chi ha parlato di medio alto? quelle di cui parlo io sono quasi tutte piccole-medie imprese
alle quali costerebbe più chiudere che andare avanti in pareggio


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> i lavori sottopagati ormai riguardano tutti i settori...hai presente quanto pagano in alcuni garden nella ns zona? 1.50 euro all'ora...
> una mia amica ha fatto mezza giornata li..poi quanto ha sentito la retribuzione è tornata a casa...e avrebbe dovuto pagare se avesse danneggiato qualche prodotto...


E si che riguardano tutti i settori ormai è subentrata la moda che tutto si può avere con poco. 
Poi sotto c'è un discorso anche di nero in certi settori. 
Come starai notando iniziano a comparire molti cartelli con ricerca di personale


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> che non produce nessuno non è vero, ho amiche che lavorano in ditte di confezioni, solo che seguendo le regole non sei competitivo, pensa che costa meno mandare a tagliare la stoffa in romania che avere degli operai che ti lavorano in italia e anche loro lavorano per le grandi firme, la cosa "buffa" è che quelli che stanno più attenti ai dettagli e alla qualità sono proprio i cinesi, contestano l'impossibile


Costa meno in Romania perché li lo stipendio mensile e di 300 euro. 
Non esistono più le piccole attività di famiglia con dipendenti, dove i titolari lavoravano. 
Oggi in quelle aziende di confezioni i titolari prendono gli stipendi da dirigente senza muovere un dito. 
Quindi diventano meno competitive. 
Quello oltremodo è un settore dove il nero abbonda . 
Facendo quattro conti se fai tagliare in Romania, compri i filati dall'India,  assemblò in Italia. 
E 20 titolari ( padre, madre, fratelli, figli) assorbono buona parte degli introiti pagandosi compensi di tutto rispetto, non resta che diminuire i costi andando ad attingere in lavori sottopagati


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e chi ha parlato di medio alto? quelle di cui parlo io sono quasi tutte piccole-medie imprese
> alle quali costerebbe più chiudere che andare avanti in pareggio


Ho detto la produzione, non la dimensione aziendale.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quello è un discorso di lucro, note marche che speculano . E la gente compra pur di avere il logo in evidenza.
> Il problema è che *nessuno più in Italia produce*, per forza si deve acquistare quello che il mercato offre.
> Però se per primo acquistiamo oggetti che hanno dietro lavoro mal pagato  , Cadremo nel vortice dei conttratti mal retribuiti che imperversano.
> Diciamo che la mentalità è tanto per apparire è su questo si muove un industria Usa e getta  con relativi problemi di sfruttamento


Io temo la mentalità verso cui si rischia di andare, dalla consumistica, sia proprio l’usa e getta.
Sono boomer. Quando ero bambina i vestiti si potevamo trovare a buon prezzo andando negli spacci, che erano spacci di aziende dove si potevano acquistare capi con piccoli difetti, ancora diffusi almeno fino agli anni 90. Si potevano trovare maglioni di lana (lana vera, no "orsetto"), capi in velluto di diverse fatture, tute da sci, camicie a non finire e tutto a prezzi accessibili. Quei vestiti si buttavano perchè crescevi, o perchè non erano più di moda. Molte erano comunque le sarte, italiane, a cui ci si poteva rivolgere per piccoli rammendi. Le fabbriche di vestiario davano lavoro a molte donne, anche se in alcune pure ai tempi venivano cronometrate se andavo al bagno, o dolori dovuti al ciclo erano mal tollerati.
So che non è da serata da ciulata con l’amante, ma dimmi oggi dove trovi un maglione nuovo cosi, senza spenderci un capitale a prescindere dalla firma: https://www.ebay.it/itm/394370239807
Ma quel mondo che abbiamo visto noi, è finito, è che noi l’abbiamo visto e ci viene normale farvi riferimento, o perlomeno passarvi mentalmente.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Costa meno in Romania perché li lo stipendio mensile e di 300 euro.
> Non esistono più le piccole attività di famiglia con dipendenti, dove i titolari lavoravano.
> Oggi in quelle aziende di confezioni i titolari prendono gli stipendi da dirigente senza muovere un dito.
> Quindi diventano meno competitive.
> ...


No no guarda
La ditta di cui ti parlo è proprio a carattere familiare, le famose ditte di terzisti con meno di 15 dipendenti 
Qui ce ne sono tantissime e navigano tutte in acque balorde


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto la produzione, non la dimensione aziendale.


La produzione deve essere di buona qualità e te la pagano sempre di meno


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io temo la mentalità verso cui si rischia di andare, dalla consumistica, sia proprio l’usa e getta.
> Sono boomer. Quando ero bambina i vestiti si potevamo trovare a buon prezzo andando negli spacci, che erano spacci di aziende dove si potevano acquistare capi con piccoli difetti, ancora diffusi almeno fino agli anni 90. Si potevano trovare maglioni di lana (lana vera, no "orsetto"), capi in velluto di diverse fatture, tute da sci, camicie a non finire e tutto a prezzi accessibili. Quei vestiti si buttavano perchè crescevi, o perchè non erano più di moda. Molte erano comunque le sarte, italiane, a cui ci si poteva rivolgere per piccoli rammendi. Le fabbriche di vestiario davano lavoro a molte donne, anche se in alcune pure ai tempi venivano cronometrate se andavo al bagno, o dolori dovuti al ciclo erano mal tollerati.
> So che non è da serata da ciulata con l’amante, ma dimmi oggi dove trovi un maglione nuovo cosi, senza spenderci un capitale a prescindere dalla firma: https://www.ebay.it/itm/394370239807
> Ma quel mondo che abbiamo visto noi, è finito, è che noi l’abbiamo visto e ci viene normale farvi riferimento, o perlomeno passarvi mentalmente.


Siamo già nell'era dell'usa e getta, questi tessuti a basso costo sono sintetici che al primo lavaggio si rovinano perché non sono nati per essere usati nella tessitura. 
Però e di moda la usi giust la sera per andare fuori, non più cdi 2 volte se no le amiche te lo fanno notare, lo si lava non è più bello. Lo si butta. 
Ho preso un paio di anni fa un paio di stivali in un negozio, indossatrice al mattino la sera era sbucciati nella parte interna. Esattamente meno di 24 ore. Li ho riportati indietro e mi hanno restituito i soldi. A detta v della commessa, sapevano del difetto loro come negozio,a pochi si sono presentati per il reso


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Siamo già nell'era dell'usa e getta, questi tessuti a basso costo sono sintetici che al primo lavaggio si rovinano perché non sono nati per essere usati nella tessitura.
> Però e di moda la usi giust la sera per andare fuori, non più cdi 2 volte se no le amiche te lo fanno notare, lo si lava non è più bello. Lo si butta.
> Ho preso un paio di anni fa un paio di stivali in un negozio, indossatrice al mattino la sera era sbucciati nella parte interna. Esattamente meno di 24 ore. Li ho riportati indietro e mi hanno restituito i soldi. A detta v della commessa, sapevano del difetto loro come negozio,a pochi si sono presentati per il reso


Le scarpe che mi sono durate meno in assoluto sono le new balance 
Manco quelle dei cinesi sono durate così poco


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no guarda
> La ditta di cui ti parlo è proprio a carattere familiare, le famose ditte di terzisti con meno di 15 dipendenti
> Qui ce ne sono tantissime e navigano tutte in acque balorde


I terzisti  di qualsiasi settore con meno di 15 dipende navigano tutti in cattive acque. 
Il terzista è proprio superato, devi avere prodotti propri se vuoi reggere


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le scarpe che mi sono durate meno in assoluto sono le new balance
> Manco quelle dei cinesi sono durate così poco


Se hanno meno di 2 anni puoi reclamare


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se hanno meno di 2 anni puoi reclamare


Sono durate pochi mesi
Si sono distrutte dentro


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I terzisti  di qualsiasi settore con meno di 15 dipende navigano tutti in cattive acque.
> Il terzista è proprio superato, devi avere prodotti propri se vuoi reggere


Non in tutti i settori puoi 
E non è facile ritagliarsi la propria fetta di mercato


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Sono durate pochi mesi
> Si sono distrutte dentro


Con scontrino, mandi ma il di reclamo. 
Ti rimborsano o ti mandano un altro paio


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Siamo già nell'era dell'usa e getta, questi tessuti a basso costo sono sintetici che al primo lavaggio si rovinano perché non sono nati per essere usati nella tessitura.
> Però e di moda la usi giust la sera per andare fuori, non più cdi 2 volte se no le amiche te lo fanno notare, lo si lava non è più bello. Lo si butta.
> Ho preso un paio di anni fa un paio di stivali in un negozio, indossatrice al mattino la sera era sbucciati nella parte interna. Esattamente meno di 24 ore. Li ho riportati indietro e mi hanno restituito i soldi. A detta v della commessa, sapevano del difetto loro come negozio,a pochi si sono presentati per il reso


Io quando parlo di mentalità mi riferisco al non riuscire a immaginare che possa esistere qualcosa di diverso, a dare per assodato che una realtà sia solo quella, che non possa esistere una variante, ed estendo l’idea di usa e getta a tutto, senza per forza andare dritti ai soliti rapporti sentimental-amorosi, ma infine all’essere usa e getta (perchè se è cosi che vedo un altro, non posso certo pretendere di essere visto in modo diverso). A questo non mi pare siamo ancora arrivati. 
In termini di beni d’uso, direi che tanti ci si trovano dentro loro malgrado. Dalle lavatrici alle stampanti, ect. Chi può fa riferimento ai conoscenti che sono nella propria cerchia, per capire se si può fare qualcosa, o per farsi consigliare verso acquisti che siano investimenti più duraturi.
Poi certamente si può protestare con le varie aziende, ma seguendo il tuo racconto sugli stivali, se ti servono gli stivali farai una scelta sul tuo gusto e sulle tue tasche, ma di fatto ti servono, non è che li compri per portarli due ore e tornare al negozio il giorno dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io quando parlo di mentalità mi riferisco al non riuscire a immaginare che possa esistere qualcosa di diverso, a dare per assodato che una realtà sia solo quella, che non possa esistere una variante, ed estendo l’idea di usa e getta a tutto, senza per forza andare dritti ai soliti rapporti sentimental-amorosi, ma infine all’essere usa e getta (perchè se è cosi che vedo un altro, non posso certo pretendere di essere visto in modo diverso). A questo non mi pare siamo ancora arrivati.
> In termini di beni d’uso, direi che tanti ci si trovano dentro loro malgrado. Dalle lavatrici alle stampanti, ect. Chi può fa riferimento ai conoscenti che sono nella propria cerchia, per capire se si può fare qualcosa, o per farsi consigliare verso acquisti che siano investimenti più duraturi.
> Poi certamente si può protestare con le varie aziende, ma seguendo il tuo racconto sugli stivali, se ti servono gli stivali farai una scelta sul tuo gusto e sulle tue tasche, ma di fatto ti servono, non è che li compri per portarli due ore e tornare al negozio il giorno dopo.


È una cosa  che filosofi e intellettuali avevano già mostrato fin dagli anni sessanta.
La pubblicità e il sistema produttivo hanno capito che la consapevolezza è arrivata a tanti e già propone un consumo presentato come non consumo.
È una nuova manipolazione.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una cosa  che filosofi e intellettuali avevano già mostrato fin dagli anni sessanta.
> La pubblicità e il sistema produttivo hanno capito che la consapevolezza è arrivata a tanti e già propone un consumo presentato come non consumo.
> È una nuova manipolazione.


Cosa intendi per consumo presentato come non consumo.


----------



## omicron (14 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Con scontrino, mandi ma il di reclamo.
> Ti rimborsano o ti mandano un altro paio


Eh ormai sarà per le prossime scarpe


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per consumo presentato come non consumo.


Riciclo di abiti usati, “cotone organico”, certificazione di filiera rispettosa ecc


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io quando parlo di mentalità mi riferisco al non riuscire a immaginare che possa esistere qualcosa di diverso, a dare per assodato che una realtà sia solo quella, che non possa esistere una variante, ed estendo l’idea di usa e getta a tutto, senza per forza andare dritti ai soliti rapporti sentimental-amorosi, ma infine all’essere usa e getta (perchè se è cosi che vedo un altro, non posso certo pretendere di essere visto in modo diverso). A questo non mi pare siamo ancora arrivati.
> In termini di beni d’uso, direi che tanti ci si trovano dentro loro malgrado. Dalle lavatrici alle stampanti, ect. Chi può fa riferimento ai conoscenti che sono nella propria cerchia, per capire se si può fare qualcosa, o per farsi consigliare verso acquisti che siano investimenti più duraturi.
> Poi certamente si può protestare con le varie aziende, ma seguendo il tuo racconto sugli stivali, se ti servono gli stivali farai una scelta sul tuo gusto e sulle tue tasche, ma di fatto ti servono, non è che li compri per portarli due ore e tornare al negozio il giorno dopo.


Ma anche per i sentimenti ci sono cambiamenti Usa e getta. 
Oggi si convive e ci si lascia con molto facilità. 
Anche nei lavori i ragazzi cambiano spesso, si stancano cambiano.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riciclo di abiti usati, “cotone organico”, certificazione di filiera rispettosa ecc


Cose per fare comunque cassa dici, mi pare.
Vedremo come ne usciremo, è un periodo che porterà sicuramente ad altro.
La pandemia era solo un antipasto.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cose per fare comunque cassa dici, mi pare.
> Vedremo come ne usciremo, è un periodo che porterà sicuramente ad altro.
> La pandemia era solo un antipasto.


Sempre si è in un periodo di crisi, lo ricordo dai dieci anni. 
Crisi significa crinale, si sale e si scende. A dieci anni l’avevo inteso come proprio una crescita e una decrescita. 
Ora ho capito che è cambiamento, cambiamento di tutto in tutti i settori e non è necessario definirlo in termini di meglio o peggio. Anche se, più si invecchia, più aumenta la difficoltà ad adattarsi ai cambiamenti. 
Questa nostra difficoltà la chiamiamo decadenza.
Lo dicevano anche nel Rinascimento... “eh queste Signorie, non sono come i Comuni di una volta!“
Da noi non c’è più manifattura e si è spostato tutto in Asia? E invece quando si era spostata da noi, avevamo dato fastidio ad altri.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Costa meno in Romania perché li lo stipendio mensile e di 300 euro.


E tasse più basse.
Ma soprattutto molto paesi, come per esempio l'Ungheria ma tanti altri, hanno offerto per anni incentivi notevoli per chi apriva impresa.
In alcuni non si pagavano neanche le tasse...

Per dire... L'Ungheria è davvero un 'opportunità osservando questi dati. .



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre si è in un periodo di crisi, lo ricordo dai dieci anni.
> Crisi significa crinale, si sale e si scende. A dieci anni l’avevo inteso come proprio una crescita e una decrescita.
> Ora ho capito che è cambiamento, cambiamento di tutto in tutti i settori e non è necessario definirlo in termini di meglio o peggio. Anche se, più si invecchia, più aumenta la difficoltà ad adattarsi ai cambiamenti.
> Questa nostra difficoltà la chiamiamo decadenza.
> ...


Difatti è meglio dire che siamo in una fase di cambiamento per l'Italia.
Probabilmente irreversibile, perlomeno secondo l'arco di vita medio di un individuo.
Tendenzialmente la popolazione andrà impoverendosi.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io compro su shein da poco e mi sono trovata bene più che altro cose per la casa, cancelleria, calze e intimo.  Le scarpe le ho appena prese, non so ancora dirti, ma per quello che costano anche se durano una stagione e’ comunque un’affare.


Intimo di che genere?


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

ma siete seri o state scontando i primi brindisi del mese?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Intimo di che genere?


Lo sai di che genere intendo


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Lo sai di che genere intendo


Osti….


----------



## Marjanna (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma siete seri o state scontando i primi brindisi del mese?


esprimiti


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

veramente pensate che un maglione possa costare 10 euro ed essere di qualità, a filiera controllata,etc......?


----------



## ologramma (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente pensate che un maglione possa costare 10 euro ed essere di qualità, a filiera controllata,etc......?


neanche se lo disfai e con la stessa lana  ne fai un altro


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Dipende se è di prima mano, seconda, terza o quarta….capisciamme…
Qui a San Donato c’è un mercato dove trovi materiale Hilti quasi nuovo a prezzi stracciati.
Provenienza: e’ caduto dal camion.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dipende se è di prima mano, seconda, terza o quarta….capisciamme…
> Qui a San Donato c’è un mercato dove trovi materiale Hilti quasi nuovo a prezzi stracciati.
> Provenienza: e’ caduto dal camion.


Eh però la roba della hilti è schedata
Se ti si rompe lo butti


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

ma neanche se cadesse veramente dal camion, vendereste un maglione di pregio a 10 euro


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente pensate che un maglione possa costare 10 euro ed essere di qualità, a filiera controllata,etc......?


Guarda che stavamo proprio dicendo questo
Costa poco perché è robaccia


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

quindi di che vi lagnate?   peraltro, se seguitate a comprare rumenta, online o meno, non siete autorizzati a fare discorsi sull'etica, lo sfruttamento, la qualità, la salute e la qualunque altra minchiata vi venga in mente.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> veramente pensate che un maglione possa costare 10 euro ed essere di qualità, a filiera controllata,etc......?


Ah ero questo, pensavo chissà cosa.
Non credo il pensiero sia tanto quello, siamo io e @danny (per confronti in post passati) quelli che un poco vanno ancora dietro ad un culto del materiale. Non mi pare altri utenti si siano esposti.
Comunque non era tanto un discorso di costo, ma di accesso ad una produzione decente anche italiana. Se per andare in qualche artigianato locale il divario va da 10 a 400 euro, fai presto a capire quanti ci andranno dietro. E dispiace. Almeno a me. Anche se tutto cambia, e niente è statico, è il mio paese.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi di che vi lagnate?   peraltro, se seguitate a comprare rumenta, online o meno, non siete autorizzati a fare discorsi sull'etica, lo sfruttamento, la qualità, la salute e la qualunque altra minchiata vi venga in mente.


Io non mi lagno 
Chiedevo solo per un paio di stivali 
Tra l’altro pensavo anche di prendere una felpa


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Eh però la roba della hilti è schedata
> Se ti si rompe lo butti


Se ti si rompe….


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ah ero questo, pensavo chissà cosa.
> Non credo il pensiero sia tanto quello, siamo io e @danny (per confronti in post passati) quelli che un poco vanno ancora dietro ad un culto del materiale. Non mi pare altri utenti si siano esposti.
> Comunque non era tanto un discorso di costo, ma di accesso ad una produzione decente anche italiana. Se per andare in qualche artigianato locale il divario va da 10 a 400 euro, fai presto a capire quanti ci andranno dietro. E dispiace. Almeno a me. Anche se tutto cambia, e niente è statico, è il mio paese.


Però un maglione prodotto in Italia 400 euro, a mio parere ci hanno fatto un ricarico notevole


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se ti si rompe….


Ovviamente


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però un maglione prodotto in Italia 400 euro, a mio parere ci hanno fatto un ricarico notevole


se è firmato paghi il nome
Il terzista che lo produce se prende 20/30€ è contento


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> se è firmato paghi il nome
> Il terzista che lo produce se prende 20/30€ è contento


Ma perché sul mercato italiano ci devono essere solo prodotti firmati? 
Possibile che non si possa trovare un maglione fatto bene, di buona qualità ad un prezzo decente, a me non frega niente se sull'etichetta dentro c'è scritto Zio Pino.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma perché sul mercato italiano ci devono essere solo prodotti firmati?
> Possibile che non si possa trovare un maglione fatto bene, di buona qualità ad un prezzo decente, a me non frega niente se sull'etichetta dentro c'è scritto Zio Pino.


Quelli li puoi trovare da chi vende il suo prodotto o roba locale 
Molte attività manifatturiere cambiano un dettaglio e vendono i prodotti che producono per le altre firme 
Ma te li devi andare a cercare 
Sul prezzo decente non garantisco però, le spese di gestione delle aziende sono in costante aumento, il prezzo finale va di pari passo


----------



## Marjanna (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però un maglione prodotto in Italia 400 euro, a mio parere ci hanno fatto un ricarico notevole


L’ho visto l’altro giorno, 100% lana. Di marca era di marca, a meno si trovano, tipo da Benetton, ma sono maglioni basic, è la loro linea così. A tante donne non piacciono. Azienda comunque criticatissima.
Poi sai è una cosa mia, sin da piccola appena dicevo che avevo freddo la risposta era "mettiti il maglione di lana!!!", e quella è una cosa che ormai mi parte come associazione. Se sento freddo io subito penso alla lana, a pelli di animale. Poi posso farci tutte le considerazioni da chiacchera da bar, ma livello istintivo se ho freddo il mio cervello va lì.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma perché sul mercato italiano ci devono essere solo prodotti firmati?
> Possibile che non si possa trovare un maglione fatto bene, di buona qualità ad un prezzo decente, a me non frega niente se sull'etichetta dentro c'è scritto Zio Pino.


Vai al mercato, il classico comunale. Cerca una bancarella di italiani e li e solo li, puoi trovare ancora il Made in Italy vero, fatto bene, non di marca famosa, sia nel vestiario che nelle scarpe.
Io proprio oggi indosso un maglia di primo peso sopra la camicia, in lana merinos, comprata al mercato comunale di Noale, che mi sta molto bene è proprio sull’etichetta c’è scritto: prodotto a Macerata - Italia. Pagata 38 euro.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vai al mercato, il classico comunale. Cerca una bancarella di italiani e li e solo li, puoi trovare ancora il Made in Italy vero, fatto bene, non di marca famosa, sia nel vestiario che nelle scarpe.
> Io proprio oggi indosso un maglia di primo peso sopra la camicia, in lana merinos, comprata al mercato comunale di Noale, che mi sta molto bene è proprio sull’etichetta c’è scritto: prodotto a Macerata - Italia. Pagata 38 euro.


Da me è pieno di stranieri che tengono i banchi di vestiario del mercato ormai. Italiani resistono per gli alimentari.
Anche quando ci sono altre iniziative, i banchi più centrali (diciamo di piazza) sono tutti stranieri. Gli italiani dispersi nelle vie minori.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Da me è pieno di stranieri che tengono i banchi di vestiario del mercato ormai. Italiani resistono per gli alimentari.
> Anche quando ci sono altre iniziative, i banchi più centrali (diciamo di piazza) sono tutti stranieri. Gli italiani dispersi nelle vie minori.


Per questo dicevo di cercare italiani, i giargiana son bravi anche loro ma poco legati alle nostre tradizioni ed io dico giustamente. Se vai a Noale, cercali che li trovi. Ma anche a Bernareggio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Vai al mercato, il classico comunale. Cerca una bancarella di italiani e li e solo li, puoi trovare ancora il Made in Italy vero, fatto bene, non di marca famosa, sia nel vestiario che nelle scarpe.
> Io proprio oggi indosso un maglia di primo peso sopra la camicia, in lana merinos, comprata al mercato comunale di Noale, che mi sta molto bene è proprio sull’etichetta c’è scritto: prodotto a Macerata - Italia. Pagata 38 euro.


Nel mio mercato c'è tutta cineseria, non c'è niente di bello.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Da me invece ci sono un botto di italiani che vendono abbigliamento, biancheria della casa e intimo di ottima qualità...
Gli stranieri hanno prevalentemente bancarelle di frutta/verdura o prodotti di pulizia per la casa...


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L’ho visto l’altro giorno, 100% lana. Di marca era di marca, a meno si trovano, tipo da Benetton, ma sono maglioni basic, è la loro linea così. A tante donne non piacciono. Azienda comunque criticatissima.
> Poi sai è una cosa mia, sin da piccola appena dicevo che avevo freddo la risposta era "mettiti il maglione di lana!!!", e quella è una cosa che ormai mi parte come associazione. Se sento freddo io subito penso alla lana, a pelli di animale. Poi posso farci tutte le considerazioni da chiacchera da bar, ma livello istintivo se ho freddo il mio cervello va lì.


Esattamente il maglione di marca costa quella cifra, ed hanno un ricarico esagerato. 
Benetton li compravo ora non più, non valgono molto. Sono scaduti come qualità


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quelli li puoi trovare da chi vende il suo prodotto o roba locale
> Molte attività manifatturiere cambiano un dettaglio e vendono i prodotti che producono per le altre firme
> Ma te li devi andare a cercare
> Sul prezzo decente non garantisco però, le spese di gestione delle aziende sono in costante aumento, il prezzo finale va di pari passo


Nelle Marche avevo trovato molti produttori, qui dove abito non è così semplice


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non mi lagno
> Chiedevo solo per un paio di stivali
> Tra l’altro pensavo anche di prendere una felpa


e quanto costa la felpa


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quanto costa la felpa


Dipende
Dai 10 ai 30 €
Il problema è che hanno tutte il cappuccio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dipende
> Dai 10 ai 30 €
> Il problema è che hanno tutte il cappuccio


Perché?
È la parte più bella il cappuccio!


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché?
> È la parte più bella il cappuccio!


Ne ho tante col cappuccio 
Ne volevo una senza


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Guarda che stavamo proprio dicendo questo
> Costa poco perché è robaccia


e tu perchè la compri?


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu perchè la compri?


Ancora non ho comprato niente


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dipende
> Dai 10 ai 30 €
> Il problema è che hanno tutte il cappuccio


lagna


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lagna


Perché?


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Dicembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Da me invece ci sono un botto di italiani che vendono abbigliamento, biancheria della casa e intimo di ottima qualità...
> Gli stranieri hanno prevalentemente bancarelle di frutta/verdura o prodotti di pulizia per la casa...


Qui fino a poco tempo fa al mercato c'erano tutti i cinesi...adesso stanno tornando gli italiani con il risultato che le bancherelle dei cinesi sono sempre più vuote... effettivamente facendo un confronto è palese quanto sia più bassa la loro qualità rispetto a quella degli italiani e anche se il prodotto italiano costa un po' di più le persone preferiscono acquistare quest'ultimo.


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Perché?


perchè ti lagni sempre.   ieri avevi sonno, avevi freddo, poi non volevi fare tardi, poi manco ci hanno provato.

 compri la roba sui siti un tanto al chilo ed ovviamente è rumenta.    domani ti lagnerai di altro.

va mica bene così


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Qui fino a poco tempo fa al mercato c'erano tutti i cinesi...adesso stanno tornando gli italiani con il risultato che le bancherelle dei cinesi sono sempre più vuote... effettivamente facendo un confronto è palese quanto sia più bassa la loro qualità rispetto a quella degli italiani e anche se il prodotto italiano costa un po' di più le persone preferiscono acquistare quest'ultimo.


fosse vero


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> fosse vero


Ti giuro che qui sta succedendo questo...dai cinesi non c'è mai nessuno...anche perché visto uno lo hai visti tutti...hanno tutti i soliti articoli...gli italiani sono molto meglio riforniti e i prezzi sono giusti.


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

sarà, qui non è così.


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè ti lagni sempre.   ieri avevi sonno, avevi freddo, poi non volevi fare tardi, poi manco ci hanno provato.
> 
> compri la roba sui siti un tanto al chilo ed ovviamente è rumenta.    domani ti lagnerai di altro.
> 
> va mica bene così


Chi l’ha detto che non ci hanno provato? 
Io al massimo ho scritto che ho fatto figure di


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

ad esempio?


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ad esempio?


La figura di  dici?


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

sì


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì


Versione lunga o versione corta? Tu sei stitico ma io sono logorroica


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

a libera interpretazione.  che tu possa considerarti logorroica in un forum dove c'è Ipazia, non depone a tuo favore


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> a libera interpretazione.  che tu possa considerarti logorroica in un forum dove c'è Ipazia, non depone a tuo favore


Siamo logorroiche in modo diverso 
Comunque…
Come scrivevo in un altro 3D
Qualche mese fa un mio ex “flirt” (chiamiamolo così), capitó in ufficio e si mostró un po’ troppo felice di vedermi 
Visto che nessuno è scemo hanno capito tutti che eravamo stati insieme (anche se per poco)
Durante questi anni di chiusure non era praticamente venuto nessuno in ufficio, negli ultimi mesi è arrivato il mondo e tra questi un collega col quale avevo fatto un corso tanti anni fa, il tecnico del computer dell’ufficio dove lavoravo  prima e anche quello che ha la moglie gelosa, che quando mi ha vista mi ha chiesto gentilmente “e te che cazzo ci fai qui?” Al quale ho risposto “io ci lavoro te che vuoi?”  “Devo parlare con aldebrando” ( un mio collega) poi dopo siamo anche andati a prendere un caffè e mi ha spiegato  sul perché la moglie sia incazzata 
Solo che da quando il primo ha dato spettacolo tutte le volte che vedono che conosco qualcuno mi chiedono col sorrisetto “ah conosci anche quello?” 
Ieri sera al ristorante non c’eravamo solo noi ovviamente ma c’era per l’appunto la cena di compleanno del tipo con la moglie gelosa (che per fortuna non c’era), ma c’era il fratello di lui e alcuni amici (che conosco da anni)
Quando i miei colleghi hanno visto che salutavo mezza tavolata (erano tutti maschi), hanno iniziato a ridacchiare (sti stronzi), per poi chiedermi, sempre ridendo, se li conoscessi tutti 
Quando poi siamo usciti, quelli della tavolata erano tutti fuori e mi sono beccata pure un “mi raccomando eh vai a casa da sola” 
E buonanotte


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

Contento ora? L’ho fatta anche breve
E spero che sia anche comprensibile


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

sì sì


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Siamo logorroiche in modo diverso
> Comunque…
> Come scrivevo in un altro 3D
> Qualche mese fa un mio ex “flirt” (chiamiamolo così), capitó in ufficio e si mostró un po’ troppo felice di vedermi
> ...


lo sai che la forma è sostanza


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo sai che la forma è sostanza


Cioè?


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

che conta quello che sembra, fino al punto di farlo diventare sostanza


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> che conta quello che sembra, fino al punto di farlo diventare sostanza


Ma anche no 
Almeno a me non interessa l’apparenza


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

ma tu non sei soggetto, ma oggetto, in questo caso


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma tu non sei soggetto, ma oggetto, in questo caso


Se volevi dirmi che sembro zoccola
Lo potevi fare 

Facevi prima


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

non è una questione di sembrare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Dicembre 2022)

E shein?
Mi sono persa io o si è perso il senso del post?


----------



## CIRCE74 (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà, qui non è così.


Il problema grosso è che tolto il mercato praticamente se si vuole comprare italiano in negozio restano solo le firme(troppo care per la maggioranza delle persone)...qui da me c'erano diversi negozi storici che vendevano loro linee...hanno chiuso tutti per lasciare il posto alle catene di franchising...e per alcuni marchi la qualità non è molto lontana da quella trovata sui banchi dei cinesi al mercato.


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Qui fino a poco tempo fa al mercato c'erano tutti i cinesi...adesso stanno tornando gli italiani con il risultato che le bancherelle dei cinesi sono sempre più vuote... effettivamente facendo un confronto è palese quanto sia più bassa la loro qualità rispetto a quella degli italiani e anche se il prodotto italiano costa un po' di più le persone preferiscono acquistare quest'ultimo.


E che vi dicevo….


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è una questione di sembrare


grazie 




bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E shein?
> Mi sono persa io o si è perso il senso del post?


È perplesso che manda i post OT


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

figurati se non era colpa mia alla fine


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> figurati se non era colpa mia alla fine


Mi hai dato pure della zoccola senza aver fatto niente 
Ci manca solo che sia colpa mia


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

semmai sono quelli che stavano con te l'altra sera che ti hanno descritto così

perchè ti ho parlato di forma e sostanza?


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> semmai sono quelli che stavano con te l'altra sera che ti hanno descritto così
> 
> perchè ti ho parlato di forma e sostanza?


Era ieri sera 
E magari era pure invidia, la lavoro in un ufficio di sfigati alla fine


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

o rivalsa.   la sai la storia del venticello?


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> o rivalsa.   la sai la storia del venticello?


No


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

https://testicanzoni.rockol.it/testi/gioachino-rossini-il-barbiere-di-siviglia-atto-i-la-calunnia-e-un-venticello-17234926


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> https://testicanzoni.rockol.it/testi/gioachino-rossini-il-barbiere-di-siviglia-atto-i-la-calunnia-e-un-venticello-17234926


Ah io venticello pensavo al bambino scoreggione di trinità


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

citare a sproposito Trinità potrebbe costarti assai caro


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> citare a sproposito Trinità potrebbe costarti assai caro


Venticello l’hai nominato tu
Io ho pensato subito a bambino che gli da il whisky


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

Venticello era anche quello del Monnezza


----------



## omicron (15 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> Venticello era anche quello del Monnezza


Non sono così vecchia


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2022)

allora non lo sei anche per Trinità


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2022)

E fu amore


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma neanche se cadesse veramente dal camion, vendereste un maglione di pregio a 10 euro


Quando c'era McKenzie (quella che face va solo maglioni di lanai), andavo dallo spaccio e ogni tanto c'era l'offertaccia sui maglioni nelle poche taglie rimaste e sono riuscito a prendermi dei lupetti in pura lana vergine a 15 euro. Ma erano botte di culo.
McKenzie aveva dei bei prodotti, di lana (dalla merino alla shetland fino al cashmere) 100%.
Li uso da anni puntualmente, senza camicia (quindi su braccia nude) senza problemi.
Ora non esiste più.
I prodotti che vendono nelle catene mediamente non sono di lana, quando lo sono la lana è riciclata e quasi sempre nei casi della pura lana vergine il filato è corto.
I



Marjanna ha detto:


> Da me è pieno di stranieri che tengono i banchi di vestiario del mercato ormai. Italiani resistono per gli alimentari.
> Anche quando ci sono altre iniziative, i banchi più centrali (diciamo di piazza) sono tutti stranieri. Gli italiani dispersi nelle vie minori.


Solitamente vendono abbigliamento usato o stock che loro comprano a peso.
Si possono fare buoni affari.
I vecchi prodotti spesso, anzi, quasi sempre, sono di qualità migliore.
E paghi 1, 2, max 5 euro a unità.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma perché sul mercato italiano ci devono essere solo prodotti firmati?
> Possibile che non si possa trovare un maglione fatto bene, di buona qualità ad un prezzo decente, a me non frega niente se sull'etichetta dentro c'è scritto Zio Pino.


Al nord è difficile perché hanno chiuso molti negozi generici, quindi trovi più facilmente catene di franchising con prodotti omologati.
Purtroppo è anche vero che la richiesta di prodotti di lana è in crollo da anni.
Non c'è richiesta di mercato, sembra. Anche la produzione laniera italiana è limitata.
Gli allevatori di pecore buttano la lana come rifiuto speciale.



Marjanna ha detto:


> L’ho visto l’altro giorno, 100% lana. Di marca era di marca, a meno si trovano, tipo da Benetton, ma sono maglioni basic, è la loro linea così. A tante donne non piacciono. Azienda comunque criticatissima.
> Poi sai è una cosa mia, sin da piccola appena dicevo che avevo freddo la risposta era "mettiti il maglione di lana!!!", e quella è una cosa che ormai mi parte come associazione. Se sento freddo io subito penso alla lana, a pelli di animale. Poi posso farci tutte le considerazioni da chiacchera da bar, ma livello istintivo se ho freddo il mio cervello va lì.


Benetton è famigerata per la lana riciclata o rigenerata, oggi spacciata per Green, ma comunque prodotto più economico.
100% lana non significa lana vergine.
Comunque è già qualcosa.
Tra gli economici anche Gutteridge ha una linea non male, scopiazzata dalla moda inglese classica.
Ho un maglione a rombi di lana, non vergine ovviamente, però tiene da anni abbastanza bene.
L'unico problema dei maglioni è che fanno un po' "vecchio". I giovani o chi tal vuol parere non li usano.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma neanche se cadesse veramente dal camion, vendereste un maglione di pregio a 10 euro


Quando ero piccola e andavo da mia nonna in Campania, la roba rubata la vendevano a 5000lire, 10000 lire 
Roba firmata eh 
Bei tempi


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando ero piccola e andavo da mia nonna in Campania, la roba rubata la vendevano a 5000lire, 10000 lire
> Roba firmata eh
> Bei tempi


ora , ma un po' di meno , si trova nei mercati rionali  settimanali  a prezzi di qualche euro


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ora , ma un po' di meno , si trova nei mercati rionali  settimanali  a prezzi di qualche euro


stai in campania tu?
cmq anche lì non c'è più niente


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> stai in campania tu?
> cmq anche lì non c'è più niente


lazio


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> lazio


lì è un altro mondo, letteralmente, paese di porto, c'è di tutto e di più, solo che adesso si sono buttati sulla droga, 40 anni fa preferivano il contrabbando, mio babbo si comprava stecche di sigarette a prezzo stracciato, i levi's a 10000 lire, ecc... quella che non c'ha mai guadagnato niente sono stata io che all'epoca ero troppo piccola


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Al nord è difficile perché hanno chiuso molti negozi generici, quindi trovi più facilmente catene di franchising con prodotti omologati.
> Purtroppo è anche vero che la richiesta di prodotti di lana è in crollo da anni.
> Non c'è richiesta di mercato, sembra. Anche la produzione laniera italiana è limitata.
> Gli allevatori di pecore buttano la lana come rifiuto speciale.


la lana è impegnativa, o la lavi a mano o in lavatrice si trasforma nel pullover della Barbie


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la lana è impegnativa, o la lavi a mano o in lavatrice si trasforma nel pullover della Barbie


in lavatrice c'è il programma lana, 30 gradi e pochissimi giri di centrifuga


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lì è un altro mondo, letteralmente, paese di porto, c'è di tutto e di più, solo che adesso si sono buttati sulla droga, 40 anni fa preferivano il contrabbando, mio babbo si comprava stecche di sigarette a prezzo stracciato, i levi's a 10000 lire, ecc... quella che non c'ha mai guadagnato niente sono stata io che all'epoca ero troppo piccola


a Livorno si acquistava bene


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> a Livorno si acquistava bene


eh ma io livorno l'ho sempre frequentata poco


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in lavatrice c'è il programma lana, 30 gradi e pochissimi giri di centrifuga


che non funziona


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh ma io livorno l'ho sempre frequentata poco


a me invece piace...è particolare...o la ami o la odi...come del resto i livornesi.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che non funziona


 in che senso?



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> a me invece piace...è particolare...o la ami o la odi...come del resto i livornesi.


di livorno è bello il lungomare, la spiaggia no perchè praticamente non esiste
i livornesi... lasciamo perdere


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lì è un altro mondo, letteralmente, paese di porto, c'è di tutto e di più, solo che adesso si sono buttati sulla droga, 40 anni fa preferivano il contrabbando, mio babbo si comprava stecche di sigarette a prezzo stracciato, i levi's a 10000 lire, ecc... quella che non c'ha mai guadagnato niente sono stata io che all'epoca ero troppo piccola


lo so che i napoletano o campani si dilettavano a dare fregature , mio padre secoli fa comprò un pacco dove c'erano stoffe e qualche vestito , una sola solo l'unica cosa che aveva un suo valore era la stoffa di lino che serviva per fare i paracaduti , mia madre ne fece lenzuola gelate d'inverno .
Altri amici , comprarono stecche di sigarette fasulle , orologi  egualmente falsi  , un mio parente da Napoli l'autista di un taxi lo doveva accompagnare a prendere mia cugina al casello , dell'autostrada  , quasi arrivati gli disse che dietro la curva  c'era quindi se poteva lasciarlo li dato che c'era una uscita del autostrada ,  pagò  e s'incamminò  , solo che dietro la curva non c'era ma ci vollero due chilometri a piedi


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so che i napoletano o campani si dilettavano a dare fregature , mio padre secoli fa comprò un pacco dove c'erano stoffe e qualche vestito , una sola solo l'unica cosa che aveva un suo valore era la stoffa di lino che serviva per fare i paracaduti , mia madre ne fece lenzuola gelate d'inverno .
> Altri amici , comprarono stecche di sigarette fasulle , orologi  egualmente falsi  , un mio parente da Napoli l'autista di un taxi lo doveva accompagnare a prendere mia cugina al casello , dell'autostrada  , quasi arrivati gli disse che dietro la curva  c'era quindi se poteva lasciarlo li dato che c'era una uscita del autostrada ,  pagò  e s'incamminò  , solo che dietro la curva non c'era ma ci vollero due chilometri a piedi


le fregature le tiravano a chi non era di lì, infatti mia mamma a mio babbo diceva sempre di stare zitto che parlava lei


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in che senso?
> 
> 
> di livorno è bello il lungomare, la spiaggia no perchè praticamente non esiste
> i livornesi... lasciamo perdere


livornesi ho avuto diversi amici...ci trovavamo sempre in estate...come mare ho sempre adorato il tratto di Calafuria...


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> le fregature le tiravano a chi non era di lì, infatti mia mamma a mio babbo diceva sempre di stare zitto che parlava lei


così mio suocero  , campano


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so che i napoletano o campani si dilettavano a dare fregature , mio padre secoli fa comprò un pacco dove c'erano stoffe e qualche vestito , una sola solo l'unica cosa che aveva un suo valore era la stoffa di lino che serviva per fare i paracaduti , mia madre ne fece lenzuola gelate d'inverno .
> Altri amici , comprarono stecche di sigarette fasulle , orologi  egualmente falsi  , un mio parente da Napoli l'autista di un taxi lo doveva accompagnare a prendere mia cugina al casello , dell'autostrada  , quasi arrivati gli disse che dietro la curva  c'era quindi se poteva lasciarlo li dato che c'era una uscita del autostrada ,  pagò  e s'incamminò  , solo che dietro la curva non c'era ma ci vollero due chilometri a piedi


A me risulta che i paracadute fossero di seta. Ora non so. Ma sono perplessa sulla possibilità di farli di lino, una fibra che crea tessuti a trama larga.
Non mi capacito che ci sia chi cade nella truffa del pacco. Però normalmente sono persone che credono di essere furbi e fare i ricettatori dilettanti.


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2022)

io ricordo questo ti parlo che io avevo cinque o sei anni , fatti il conto di quanti anni  sono passati


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io ricordo questo ti parlo che io avevo cinque o sei anni , fatti il conto di quanti anni  sono passati


Allora era seta. Del resto il paracadute è enorme, ma deve essere ripiegato prima dell’uso. Impossibile in lino. 
Però poteva venire da caserme, per le lenzuola.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> livornesi ho avuto diversi amici...ci trovavamo sempre in estate...come mare ho sempre adorato il tratto di Calafuria...


io ho conosciuto gente per lavoro... da fucilare
un paio decenti li conosco, uno sta a firenze e uno dove vivo io   



ologramma ha detto:


> così mio suocero  , campano


a lui le fregature non le tiravano


----------



## ologramma (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora era seta. Del resto il paracadute è enorme, ma deve essere ripiegato prima dell’uso. Impossibile in lino.
> Però poteva venire da caserme, per le lenzuola.


visto ora  , forse era un altro materiale ricordo solo le parole forse , mi sbaglio  definendolo stoffa per paracadute, avevo l'età che ti ho detto


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho conosciuto gente per lavoro... da fucilare
> un paio decenti li conosco, uno sta a firenze e uno dove vivo io
> 
> 
> a lui le fregature non le tiravano


Quelli che conoscevo io erano un po' tamarri ma anche molto divertenti....abbiamo fatto un sacco di chilometri in motorino insieme...sempre in due e senza casco....adesso ci arresterebbero


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Quelli che conoscevo io erano un po' tamarri ma anche molto divertenti....abbiamo fatto un sacco di chilometri in motorino insieme...sempre in due e senza casco....adesso ci arresterebbero


no io parlo di una decina di anni fa


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no io parlo di una decina di anni fa


finite le vacanze del periodo adolescenziale poi ci siamo persi...restano dei bellissimi ricordi.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Io ho comprato fodere per cuscini da lightinthebox  (o qualcosa di simile). Tempi di spedizione lunghissimi. Ma costo irrisorio e merce stupenda.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho comprato fodere per cuscini da lightinthebox  (o qualcosa di simile). Tempi di spedizione lunghissimi. Ma costo irrisorio e merce stupenda.


ecco da loro non ho mai comprato nulla, ho comprato qualcosa su joom, a volte ti scordi di averli comprati che ci mettono più di un mese ad arrivare


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> in che senso?


non mi ha funzionato,si è infeltrito


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non mi ha funzionato,si è infeltrito


io avevo un golfino della robe de kappa che ogni volta che lo lavavo si stringeva 
lavato a mano e asciugato all'aria
non ho mai più comprato niente di quella marca 
sicura che non sia stata proprio "colpa" del maglione?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ecco da loro non ho mai comprato nulla, ho comprato qualcosa su joom, a volte ti scordi di averli comprati che ci mettono più di un mese ad arrivare


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 10749


mi stai istigando


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi stai istigando


Ti piacciono?
 Ne avevo presi anche un altro tipo, coloratissimi. Li ho regalati a una amica. Non sapevo dove metterli!


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti piacciono?
> Ne avevo presi anche un altro tipo, coloratissimi. Li ho regalati a una amica. Non sapevo dove metterli!


sono carini ma non starebbero bene col mio arredamento, però non credo ci siano solo quelli


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti piacciono?
> Ne avevo presi anche un altro tipo, coloratissimi. Li ho regalati a una amica. Non sapevo dove metterli!


potevi dirmelo...ti mandavo il mio cane...nel giro di mezza giornata ne avreste avuto bisogno di nuovi te


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono carini ma non starebbero bene col mio arredamento, però non credo ci siano solo quelli


Hanno una scelta immensa. L’imbottitura l’ho presa da Ikea.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hanno una scelta immensa. L’imbottitura l’ho presa da Ikea.


l'ikea mi rimane scomoda e le spese di spedizione sono troppo alte 
cmq su joom daccela un'occhiata, io sto aspettando i vetri temperati per il cellulare


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> l'ikea mi rimane scomoda e le spese di spedizione sono troppo alte
> cmq su joom daccela un'occhiata, io sto aspettando i vetri temperati per il cellulare


Io sono a metà strada, poca, tra due dei tre Ikea di Milano. Se non ci vado una volta al mese, mi preoccupo.
Ma mi sono imposta di non comprare più niente. Devo buttareeeeee!


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono a metà strada, poca, tra due dei tre Ikea di Milano. Se non ci vado una volta al mese, mi preoccupo.
> Ma mi sono imposta di non comprare più niente. *Devo buttareeeeee!*


pure io, non inizio mai


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> pure io, non inizio mai


Bisogna iniziare da uno spazio limitato alla volta. Un cassetto o uno sgabuzzino ecc


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna iniziare da uno spazio limitato alla volta. Un cassetto o uno sgabuzzino ecc


io vado a periodi...ci sono momenti che se in casa non stanno attenti non trovano neanche più il cane di cui sopra


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisogna iniziare da uno spazio limitato alla volta. Un cassetto o uno sgabuzzino ecc


Io dovrei buttare soprattutto vestiti
Ma poi penso “ma lo posso modificare” e non butto mai 




CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io vado a periodi...ci sono momenti che se in casa non stanno attenti non trovano neanche più il cane di cui sopra


Ma anche tu se butti qualcosa poi ne hai bisogno? Dopo che l’hai buttata ovviamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io avevo un golfino della robe de kappa che ogni volta che lo lavavo si stringeva
> lavato a mano e asciugato all'aria
> non ho mai più comprato niente di quella marca
> sicura che non sia stata proprio "colpa" del maglione?


era fatto a mano


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io dovrei buttare soprattutto vestiti
> Ma poi penso “ma lo posso modificare” e non butto mai
> 
> 
> ...


no no....quando una cosa è eliminata non ci penso più...mi sento affogare quando in casa c'è troppa roba...ciclicamente prendo e butto.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> era fatto a mano


cavoli



CIRCE74 ha detto:


> no no....quando una cosa è eliminata non ci penso più...mi sento affogare quando in casa c'è troppa roba...ciclicamente prendo e butto.


invece a me serve sempre qualcosa dopo che l'ho buttata


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> io vado a periodi...ci sono momenti che se in casa non stanno attenti non trovano neanche più il cane di cui sopra


Aiutami!
C’è chi ci fa i soldi.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

bisognerebbe poter fare dei mercatini


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> cavoli
> 
> 
> invece a me serve sempre qualcosa dopo che l'ho buttata


Io sono solo pentita di aver buttato i miei vestiti di quando ero giovane. Avevo sottovalutato il vintage.
Per il resto non è che ho proprio bisogno bisogno di 40 maglie grigie, 60 nere, 120 di altri colori, soprattutto se infeltrite o bucate...


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono solo pentita di aver buttato i miei vestiti di quando ero giovane. Avevo sottovalutato il vintage.
> Per il resto non è che ho proprio bisogno bisogno di 40 maglie grigie, 60 nere, 120 di altri colori, soprattutto se infeltrite o bucate...


non sai quante cosine belline ho fatto fare per mia figlia usando cose che io non indossavo più
solo che io non so cucire e mi tocca sempre raccomandarmi


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> bisognerebbe poter fare dei mercatini


La influencer, diventata nota per le incaute affermazioni sui vecchi che non capiscono un cazzo e votano a cazzo, ha fatto i soldi “riordinando” armadi. Ovvero offrendo un servizio di abbinamento dei capi in possesso delle persone per creare outfit pronti e selezionando quelli da buttare e suggerendo acquisti mirati.


			https://rockandfiocc.com/
		




			http://www.giuliatorelli.it/


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non sai quante cosine belline ho fatto fare per mia figlia usando cose che io non indossavo più
> solo che io non so cucire e mi tocca sempre raccomandarmi


Quante? 10? Che ha indossato quante volte?
Per me è come per la cucina, so cucinare più cose di quante possa mangiare.


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aiutami!
> C’è chi ci fa i soldi.


sai quando mi viene bene? quando sono incavolata....è liberatorio


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono solo pentita di aver buttato i miei vestiti di quando ero giovane. Avevo sottovalutato il vintage.
> Per il resto non è che ho proprio bisogno bisogno di 40 maglie grigie, 60 nere, 120 di altri colori, soprattutto se infeltrite o bucate...


Io le cose più particolari di quando ero giovane le ho lasciate...e le ha iniziate a mettere mia figlia...felicissima


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io le cose più particolari di quando ero giovane le ho lasciate...e le ha iniziate a mettere mia figlia...felicissima


Infatti. Io ho buttato quando sono rimasta incinta. Ho pensato che sarebbe passato troppo tempo... sì magari, lallero


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quante? 10? Che ha indossato quante volte?
> Per me è come per la cucina, so cucinare più cose di quante possa mangiare.


ah non saprei quante, ma di tutto, dai pantaloni alle magliette
se sapessi cucire ne farei di più


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Io ho buttato quando sono rimasta incinta. Ho pensato che sarebbe passato troppo tempo... sì magari, lallero


Io ho una filosofia...se per un'intera stagione non metto qualcosa a fine stagione butto


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io ho una filosofia...se per un'intera stagione non metto qualcosa a fine stagione butto


Così butterei tutto 
Avevo vestiti che mi erano diventati piccoli, sapete quello strano fenomeno per cui negli anni i vestiti non entrano più?
Poi ... improvvisamente sono tornati giusti o comodi 
Ho altri incentivi piccoli nell’armadio


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Io ho buttato quando sono rimasta incinta. Ho pensato che sarebbe passato troppo tempo... sì magari, lallero


comunque è vero....il tempo passa troppo in fretta....


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Così butterei tutto
> Avevo vestiti che mi erano diventati piccoli, sapete quello strano fenomeno per cui negli anni i vestiti non entrano più?
> Poi ... improvvisamente sono tornati giusti o comodi
> Ho altri incentivi piccoli nell’armadio


Io so per certo che se non metto per lungo tempo non mi piacciono più...preferisco passarli a chi ha voglia di indossarli.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Io so per certo che se non metto per lungo tempo non mi piacciono più...preferisco passarli a chi ha voglia di indossarli.


Si vede che tu hai davvero vestiti.
Io ho pantaloni e maglie di vario peso e colori.


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si vede che tu hai davvero vestiti.
> Io ho pantaloni e maglie di vario peso e colori.


io in genere metto pantaloni e maglie per il lavoro, il fine settimana mi piace ricambiarmi e preferisco i vestiti...quindi ho entrambi...i vestiti magari mettendoli meno restano quelli messi meglio e li riciclo ad altre persone, il vestiario che metto tutti i giorni in genere lo finisco perché a forza di lavarlo si sciupa e lo butto.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la lana è impegnativa, o la lavi a mano o in lavatrice si trasforma nel pullover della Barbie


A mano o zero gradi senza centrifuga. 
Comunque per le sue caratteristiche la lavi molto meno di un pile o di un sintetico.
Che, senza troppi giri di parole, tendono a puzzare abbastanza presto, non essendo traspiranti.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono a metà strada, poca, tra due dei tre Ikea di Milano. Se non ci vado una volta al mese, mi preoccupo.
> Ma mi sono imposta di non comprare più niente. Devo buttareeeeee!


Io ho appena comprato un altro Billy.
Mi sono sorpreso dal peggioramento della qualità.
Le bussole o come diavolo si chiamano sono in plastica invece che in metallo (e ne mancava una) e l'impiallacciatura si è rotta solo avvitando le viti, più sottili.
Non è più lo stesso prodotto. Le patatine sono rimaste uguali.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> A mano o zero gradi senza centrifuga.
> Comunque per le sue caratteristiche la lavi molto meno di un pile o di un sintetico.
> Che, senza troppi giri di parole, tendono a puzzare abbastanza presto, non essendo traspiranti.


Io alla fine li lavo a mano


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho appena comprato un altro Billy.
> Mi sono sorpreso dal peggioramento della qualità.
> Le bussole o come diavolo si chiamano sono in plastica invece che in metallo (e ne mancava una) e l'impiallacciatura si è rotta solo avvitando le viti, più sottili.
> Non è più lo stesso prodotto. Le patatine sono rimaste uguali.


Hanno mescolato i materiali con le patatine


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io alla fine li lavo a mano


io ho infeltrito solo una felpa con l'asciugatrice


----------



## ivanl (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho infeltrito solo una felpa con l'asciugatrice


noi asciugatriciamo la qualunque, tranne la lana; mai successo nulla


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Solitamente vendono abbigliamento usato o stock che loro comprano a peso.
> Si possono fare buoni affari.
> I vecchi prodotti spesso, anzi, quasi sempre, sono di qualità migliore.
> E paghi 1, 2, max 5 euro a unità.


Vecchi prodotti intendi di vecchie collezioni?
Ho visto che ci sono dei banchi, la scorsa estate, che vendono t-shirt, pantaloni, gonne da 1 a 3 euro, e sono quelli delle marche dei negozi che si trovano in quasi tutti i centri commerciali del nord Italia. Sono tutti buttati insieme in un unico banco e trovare qualcosa nel mix, anche della propria taglia, è una caccia al tesoro in mezzo ad un ammasso di altre donne (non ho mai visto un uomo buttarcisi dentro). Può essere utile per chi ha ragazze che vanno a scuola, e magari son contente della maglietta, della gonna in più in armadio, che poi abbandoneranno dopo averle portate qualche volta. La qualità lascia molto a desiderare, ma è la stessa dei negozi. Il fatto che ormai sia standard l’indicazione "lavaggio max 30 gradi" dice tutto.



danny ha detto:


> Benetton è famigerata per la lana riciclata o rigenerata, oggi spacciata per Green, ma comunque prodotto più economico.
> 100% lana non significa lana vergine.
> Comunque è già qualcosa.
> Tra gli economici anche Gutteridge ha una linea non male, scopiazzata dalla moda inglese classica.
> ...


Comunque non è che come capo invernale esiste solo il maglione.
Mia madre ricordo che aveva un vestito, invernale, con un pattern stile _pied de poule _piccolo, il collo era alto (non altissimo) e si chiudeva verso l’angolo a destra (avrà un termine preciso che io non conosco). Non ricordo il materiale di quel vestito, ma era prettamente invernale. La teneva al caldo, non è che era un sacco informe, e al contempo era elegante. E non è che per trovare un vestito dovesse fare la caccia al tesoro. Adesso puoi girare 10 negozi e non esistono più stagioni. Anche riguardo la finitura di maniche, di colletti, c’è un appiattimento totale.
I giovani seguono le mode che vengono proposte a loro.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La influencer, diventata nota per le incaute affermazioni sui vecchi che non capiscono un cazzo e votano a cazzo, ha fatto i soldi “riordinando” armadi. Ovvero offrendo un servizio di abbinamento dei capi in possesso delle persone per creare outfit pronti e selezionando quelli da buttare e suggerendo acquisti mirati.
> 
> 
> https://rockandfiocc.com/
> ...


Cosa non mi hai fatto aprire... la sezione montoni ha delle foto orripilanti... ho aperto ultimo link: https://www.amazon.it/dp/B09B9TSFHF
ehhhh!!!???!!!??!!!  sembra il rivestimento esterno del peluche da sagra degli anni 70, e figurati quanto dura


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cosa non mi hai fatto aprire... la sezione montoni ha delle foto orripilanti... ho aperto ultimo link: https://www.amazon.it/dp/B09B9TSFHF
> ehhhh!!!???!!!??!!!  sembra il rivestimento esterno del peluche da sagra degli anni 70, e figurati quanto dura


Per me la ragazza, adorante Miuccia (come fosse sua zia) , non ha gusto.


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quando ero piccola e andavo da mia nonna in Campania, la roba rubata la vendevano a 5000lire, 10000 lire
> Roba firmata eh
> Bei tempi


10mila lire di 30-35 anni fa avevano un potere d'acquisto ben diverso


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> 10mila lire di 30-35 anni fa avevano un potere d'acquisto ben diverso


GAC


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho infeltrito solo una felpa con l'asciugatrice


Strano le felpe di solito non si ritirano


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Strano le felpe di solito non si ritirano


infatti    non me lo aspettavo proprio, la fortuna era che fosse un tantino grande, dopo era perfetta


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> GAC


era per dire che anche la merce rubata non la venderesti, oggi, a 10 euro


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vecchi prodotti intendi di vecchie collezioni?
> Ho visto che ci sono dei banchi, la scorsa estate, che vendono t-shirt, pantaloni, gonne da 1 a 3 euro, e sono quelli delle marche dei negozi che si trovano in quasi tutti i centri commerciali del nord Italia. Sono tutti buttati insieme in un unico banco e trovare qualcosa nel mix, anche della propria taglia, è una caccia al tesoro in mezzo ad un ammasso di altre donne (non ho mai visto un uomo buttarcisi dentro). Può essere utile per chi ha ragazze che vanno a scuola, e magari son contente della maglietta, della gonna in più in armadio, che poi abbandoneranno dopo averle portate qualche volta. La qualità lascia molto a desiderare, ma è la stessa dei negozi. Il fatto che ormai sia standard l’indicazione "lavaggio max 30 gradi" dice tutto.
> 
> 
> ...


Le bancarelle offrono di tutto, dipende dal mercato. Ci sono andato con la mia collega e poi mia figlia, hanno sempre trovato qualcosa. C'è di tutto.
Devi "ravanare" come è scritto nei cartelli. Una buona parte del guardaroba di mia figlia è bancarella usata e Vinted.
Un po' tutti in famiglia compriamo usato.
A Melegnano ce n'è uno anche di roba marchiata (Levis etc), usata e un po' vintage.
Si sono ridotte mediamente le capacità di spesa delle famiglie e quindi l'usato economico ma di qualità ha un bel successo. Sempre meglio di Primark e affini.
Molto diverso dai negozi dell'usato fighetto a Milano, dove praticamente la stessa roba viene venduta a prezzi esorbitanti perché vintage e alla moda.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Comunque non è che come capo invernale esiste solo il maglione.
> Mia madre ricordo che aveva un vestito, invernale, con un pattern stile _pied de poule _piccolo, il collo era alto (non altissimo) e si chiudeva verso l’angolo a destra (avrà un termine preciso che io non conosco). Non ricordo il materiale di quel vestito, ma era prettamente invernale. La teneva al caldo, non è che era un sacco informe, e al contempo era elegante. E non è che per trovare un vestito dovesse fare la caccia al tesoro. Adesso puoi girare 10 negozi e non esistono più stagioni. Anche riguardo la finitura di maniche, di colletti, c’è un appiattimento totale.
> I giovani seguono le mode che vengono proposte a loro.


Sì, ovviamente come uomo non è che abbia grande scelta.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> era per dire che anche la merce rubata non la venderesti, oggi, a 10 euro


ri-GAC


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2022)

alla fine, che hai comprato?


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> alla fine, che hai comprato?


cavallo curioso


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ho provato a vedere se trovavo costi dei vestiti quando eravamo in lire ma ho trovato solo questo.

Prodotto                          2001               2003
                                  (lire)             (euro)
Pizza Margherita                 7.000              6,00
Pizza 4 stagioni                 10.000             8,00
Coperto in pizzeria              1.500/2.000        1,5/2
Coperto ristorante               3.000              2,5
Guardaroba discoteca             3.000              3,00
Ingresso discoteca               20.000             20,00
Consumazione discoteca           10.000             10,00
Cono gelato                      2.500/3.500        2/3
Birra media al pub               8.000              6,50
Crodino al bar                   2.000              2,50
Drink happy hour                 7.000              6,00
Toast al bar                     3.500              2,50
Toast non farcito al bar         3.000              2,00
Spremuta                         2.000              2,80
Bicchiere d'acqua                500                0,50
Mezza minerale                   1.000              0,80
Litro di minerale                2.000              1,80
Panino farcito                   4.500              4,00
Panino al prosciutto             3.000              2,50
Caffe'                           1.300              0,85
Cappuccino                       1.500              1,10
Cappuccino e brioche             2.500              1,90
Coca Cola piccola                3.000              2,00
Coca Cola lattina                1.500              1,00
Hamburger e patatine              10.000             8,00
Giornata a parco divertimenti    57.000             40,00


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Le bancarelle offrono di tutto, dipende dal mercato. Ci sono andato con la mia collega e poi mia figlia, hanno sempre trovato qualcosa. C'è di tutto.
> Devi "ravanare" come è scritto nei cartelli. Una buona parte del guardaroba di mia figlia è bancarella usata e Vinted.
> Un po' tutti in famiglia compriamo usato.
> A Melegnano ce n'è uno anche di roba marchiata (Levis etc), usata e un po' vintage.
> ...


Non conosco Primark, ne ho sentito parlare ma non ci sono mai stata. Non ha tanti negozi in Italia. Mi pare rientri sempre nella categoria _pezzette_, ma con un successo determinato da un tam tam nei social tra i giovanissimi, che però oggi arrivano fino a chi ha la mia età.

Sono stata poco tempo fa ad un mercatino di antiquariato / usato / robivecchi ed in effetti le cose buttate nei banchi fanno tutt'altro effetto che viste in mano a quella bella donna, stimatissima da @Brunetta , di Robertaebasta.

A me comprare vestiti usati fa un poco impressione. Purtroppo ho visto condizioni di igiene scarse, e ho paura di portarmi a casa uova (e non di gallina!). Preferisco aspettare i saldi. Poi se quando ero più giovane mi facevo volentieri un pomeriggio (ore e ore) di shopping, adesso non mi attizza più tanto. So già in media di cosa ho bisogno e cerco quello, non accade più di innamorarmi follemente di un capo d’abbigliamento. Sono contenta se ho qualcosa di nuovo, ma non faccio i salti.
A volte provo qualcosa, ma spesso appena lo prendo in mando già rimango . Pre-pandemia mi pare sono usciti cappotti (per modo di dire) senza fodera interna. Ho sentito la voce di mia nonna in testa che diceva "ma come possono vendere cose non finite?".


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho provato a vedere se trovavo costi dei vestiti quando eravamo in lire ma ho trovato solo questo.
> 
> Prodotto                          2001               2003
> (lire)             (euro)
> ...


Basta guardare, come ho già detto, le prime pagine, visibili come estratto, del libri di Cottarelli, in particolare I conti della spesa.
Online si rischia di trovare cose non sempre affidabili.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta guardare, come ho già detto, le prime pagine, visibili come estratto, del libri di Cottarelli, in particolare I conti della spesa.
> Online si rischia di trovare cose non sempre affidabili.


metti un link


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> metti un link


I conti della spesa. 
Ovunque si può leggere l'estratto


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Strano le felpe di solito non si ritirano


Sono riuscita a farle diventare taglia bambole


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Trovato 


			https://www.ibs.it/lista-della-spesa-verita-sulla-libro-carlo-cottarelli/e/9788807888281


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I conti della spesa.
> Ovunque si può leggere l'estratto





			https://www.google.it/books/edition/La_lista_della_spesa/dpzcCwAAQBAJ
		

Su Google libri dici, io non vedo estratti in altri siti


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovato
> 
> 
> https://www.ibs.it/lista-della-spesa-verita-sulla-libro-carlo-cottarelli/e/9788807888281


ma te chiami estratto quello indicato come descrizione? o son orba io?


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sono riuscita a farle diventare taglia bambole


Se sono di cotone felpato non succede, un pochino si accorciano. 
Ma quello succede sul puro cotone anche le magliette intime


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma te chiami estratto quello indicato come descrizione? o son orba io?


Cercalo su Amazon. Lì l’ho letto. Non metto mai il link da Amazon perché sono registrata e ho sempre il dubbio che possa comparire il mio nome.


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

ah i cookies... 

https://www.pianetadonne.blog/vecchi-maglioni-28-fantastiche-idee-per-riciclare-maglioni-da-buttare/


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah i cookies...
> 
> https://www.pianetadonne.blog/vecchi-maglioni-28-fantastiche-idee-per-riciclare-maglioni-da-buttare/


I maglioni se li taglio si sfilacciano, questi ricicli sono per chi ha dimestichezza a recuperare i punti di maglia. 
Provare per credere, tu ritrovi la borsa con un buco


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I maglioni se li taglio si sfilacciano, questi ricicli sono per chi ha dimestichezza a recuperare i punti di maglia.
> Provare per credere, tu ritrovi la borsa con un buco


Ma infatti io non so cucire
Sennò quante ne farei


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se sono di cotone felpato non succede, un pochino si accorciano.
> Ma quello succede sul puro cotone anche le magliette intime


Ho una predisposizione particolare per combinare casini quando si tratta di lavori da massaia...sono riuscita a fare cose che non puoi immaginarti


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ah i cookies...
> 
> https://www.pianetadonne.blog/vecchi-maglioni-28-fantastiche-idee-per-riciclare-maglioni-da-buttare/


Quelli con la borsa dell’acqua calda li vendono già fatti in molti posti.
Però adesso vorrei la lista degli utenti di questo forum che usano la borsa dell’acqua calda.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Magari fossero lavori da massaia. C'è una tecnica da paura nel lavorare a maglia. Ci vuole una manualità incredibile, a me fa saltare i nervi. 
Ci vuole anche molto pazienza


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quelli con la borsa dell’acqua calda li vendono già fatti in molti posti.
> Però adesso vorrei la lista degli utenti di questo forum che usano la borsa dell’acqua calda.


Io quando vado in ambienti freddi e il letto è ghiacciato


----------



## CIRCE74 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quelli con la borsa dell’acqua calda li vendono già fatti in molti posti.
> Però adesso vorrei la lista degli utenti di questo forum che usano la borsa dell’acqua calda.


A me piace un sacco


----------



## omicron (16 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quelli con la borsa dell’acqua calda li vendono già fatti in molti posti.
> Però adesso vorrei la lista degli utenti di questo forum che usano la borsa dell’acqua calda.


Io ne ho 2 o 3 di quelle elettriche


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io quando vado in ambienti freddi e il letto è ghiacciato





CIRCE74 ha detto:


> A me piace un sacco





omicron ha detto:


> Io ne ho 2 o 3 di quelle elettriche


Non pensavo venissero ancora usate.
Ad ogni modo @omicron se scrivi shein su you-tube ti compare una carrellata di video di chi ha fatto acquisti, ce ne sono anche di scarpe anche se non li ho aperti.
Secondo un’inchiesta di Channel 4 le dipendenti prendono 550 euro (4.000 yuan) al mese per 18 ore di lavoro al giorno senza alcuna pausa e devono realizzare 500 capi al giorno. Al mese hanno un solo giorno di riposo.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (16 Dicembre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quelli con la borsa dell’acqua calda li vendono già fatti in molti posti.
> Però adesso vorrei la lista degli utenti di questo forum che usano la borsa dell’acqua calda.


Eccomi


----------



## ologramma (17 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ne ho 2 o 3 di quelle elettriche


avute ma non so perchè alla fine non funzionano più , comperate credo tre o quattro funzionante nessuna dovrei ricomperarla


----------



## omicron (17 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> avute ma non so perchè alla fine non funzionano più , comperate credo tre o quattro funzionante nessuna dovrei ricomperarla


A me le hanno regalate
Hanno regalato anche lo scaldamani


----------



## ologramma (17 Dicembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A me le hanno regalate
> Hanno regalato anche lo scaldamani


diciamo quelle che scaldano le mani   il costo è irrisorio  ma è sempre roba cinese  , mi sembra pagata 6 euro


----------

